# Layout erstellen Rechteck?



## SLPA89 (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum und hoffe mal, dass ich den Thread jetzt in das richtige Forum gepostet habe. 
Ich möchte gerne ein eigenes Layout erstellen. Dazu brauche ich für die Navigation und den Content ja ein Werkzeug, welches mir gerade "Rechtecke" bzw. "Säulen" ermöglicht. Auf einer anderen Seite, auf der Photoshop-Tutorials standen, habe ich in einem Tutorial gelesen, dass ich dies mit dem Rechtecktool machen könnte. Leider finde ich das nicht !!? 
Ich hatte mir damals mal die Testversion des Photoshop CS2 heruntergeladen, indem ich direkt ein Werkzeug gefunden hatte, mit dem ich gerade Rechtecke erstellen konnte. Nun habe ich den Photoshop Elements 4.0 und kann dieses Werkzeug nicht finden!

Meine Fragen: 1. Heißt das Werkzeug wirklich Rechteck-Tool?
2. Wo ist es bei dem Photoshop 4.0 zu finden?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Boromir (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

such mal in der Werkzeugleiste nach "Eigene Formen" da sollte ein Rechtecktool mit dabei sein.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## SLPA89 (20. Juli 2007)

Okay, vielen Dank, hat geklappt!
Danke nochmals !


----------

